# Help me choose a pup.



## Pup lover (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello, I am very excited i am going to be getting a German shepard (male), I have done my research and know what I am getting into. I need to socialize, train, spend TONS of time with it, but I am still confused on one thing. Which type to choose. There are German versions, American work, show, family. What I want in the dog is a loyal dog, one that could be taught basic hunting yet be a family dog. I will be taking this dog basically everywhere with me during the day (jogging partner ect.) Sorry for the long thread this is just a important decision to me. Which type is good for me?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Have you gone out to meet the various types? I've interacted with all types and found my preference is a working line though I've run into a few American lines which were absolute dolls and one German show line that struck me as VERY correct in temperament (mid 90s in Europe). If you can meet some and watch them with their owners/handlers, you can get a great idea of what you'd like and what you would not like. 

There really is no "family" type. A well bred dog from any line will be a good family dog. It sort of sounds like you want one with a decent energy level without being hectic, highly biddable, rock solid off switch, a dog structurally able to handle long runs with you and in the field, plus hunt drive for searching out game. That's my highly UNeducated guess. 

And a HUGE kudos to you for taking the time to research and understanding what you are getting yourself into.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> What I want in the dog is a loyal dog, one that could be taught basic hunting yet be a family dog.


What do you mean by "basic hunting"?


----------



## Pup lover (Apr 25, 2012)

Freestep said:


> What do you mean by "basic hunting"?


Just able to retrieve ducks and geese without crushing them. And yes your uneducated guess was spot on I want him to be a fun energetic dog, but able to be calm when needed. I have been able to look at a few types I am probably leaning towards an American version. 

This will be my first GSD, I love their loyalty and ability to learn almost anything you want to teach them. (getting a soda out of the fridge how cool is that!?)


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Are you sure you researched GSDs and not GSPs? German shorthaired pointers are excellent hunting dogs, but GSDs are bred for a little different purpose...


----------



## Pup lover (Apr 25, 2012)

GSD07 said:


> Are you sure you researched GSDs and not GSPs? German shorthaired pointers are excellent hunting dogs, but GSDs are bred for a little different purpose...


Yes I know, but they are intelligent dogs and I feel they could serve the basics. Should have mentioned this is not a necessity just would be a nice plus.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh, you absolutely can train that if you wish. Go with working line, though. 

A different breed of bird dog - Independence, MO - The Examiner


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what were you researching, German shepards
or German Shepherds? German shepards are probably
really great hunters. German Shepherds, i guess you
could train one to be a good hunter because they're
versatile.



Pup lover said:


> >>> Hello, I am very excited i am going to be getting a German shepard (male), I have done my research <<<
> 
> and know what I am getting into.
> 
> ...


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

One thing you might have an issue with using a GSD as a gun dog is them not being soft mouthed like your typical hunting breeds. That's not saying it can't be done, but it may require more training in that area.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If a GSD can learn to carry whole eggs without breaking the shell, a GSD can learn to carry a bird carefully. Except to see some crunchy ducks, though.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Go with a working line if you want a hunting dog. They will have the energy, stamina, and courage to endure gunfire and cold water, but expect to have a few crunched ducks during the learning curve! They do not have a soft mouth like other bird dogs; GSDs have been bred to have a hard bite. I am not sure how you would train a soft mouth.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Not to call your decision into question, but just wondering why not go with a soft-mouthed hunting dog with family companion traits like a Golden or Lab? Seems like they would suit your purpose much better. I used to have Goldens and they are excellent dogs. Solid nerve, good temperament, excellent family dogs, love to work, extremely food driven and a soft mouth perfect for hunting birds. I just moved to GSDs because they are better suited for what I want to do. 
There is a guy at my club that has 2 intense working dogs that he does protection sports with, but when he goes hunting, he takes his yellow lab.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> Not to call your decision into question, but just wondering why not go with a soft-mouthed hunting dog with family companion traits like a Golden or Lab? Seems like they would suit your purpose much better. I used to have Goldens and they are excellent dogs. Solid nerve, good temperament, excellent family dogs, love to work, extremely food driven and a soft mouth perfect for hunting birds. I just moved to GSDs because they are better suited for what I want to do.
> There is a guy at my club that has 2 intense working dogs that he does protection sports with, but when he goes hunting, he takes his yellow lab.


This is what I was thinking. I just wasn't sure how to word it without sounding rude.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If I were looking for a dog to assist with hunting....I would certainly look for the breed "designed & bred" specifically for the task/job......that is why specific breeds are created.
SURE...it's great, when a "non bred-specific" dog CAN do the task....but it is often not in true character for the breed.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> SURE...it's great, when a "non bred-specific" dog CAN do the task....but it is often not in true character for the breed.


exactly!
I love it when every so often I see a bully breed, dobie or rott in protection sports. For example, recently Rondrell Marshall and Leonidas scored a 274 in the recent working dog championships and I probably spent more time looking at them than any of the other performers simply because he was the odd man out with a non-mal/GSD. It is really neat looking at a dog that was not bred for a sport go on to excel at the sport. 

BUT....I wouldn't take my chances like that if I were looking for a specific type of job for my dog to do. Once I start hunting again, I will happily purchase another Golden because they serve that purpose much better than my Shepherds.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

If you're looking for a breed that has a little more of a protective nature that can serve as a hunting dog, what about the Chesapeake? They can be extraordinary waterfowl and upland game dogs, but can be more reserved around strangers than your typical lab/golden.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

sddeadeye said:


> If you're looking for a breed that has a little more of a protective nature that can serve as a hunting dog, what about the Chesapeake? They can be extraordinary waterfowl and upland game dogs, but can be more reserved around strangers than your typical lab/golden.


Excellent advice!


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

sddeadeye said:


> If you're looking for a breed that has a little more of a protective nature that can serve as a hunting dog, what about the Chesapeake? They can be extraordinary waterfowl and upland game dogs, but can be more reserved around strangers than your typical lab/golden.


+1!


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

I think the OP's idea for his hunting companion would be to handle the birds nicely...... chessies not as reliable in the soft mouth department. I second though, a labrador for the hunting. I wont be training my labs in protection training just as I wont train my new shepherd pup, for hunting . Different breeds bred for different reasons.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what enables a working line to have more energry,
stamina and courage to endure gunfire and cold more than
a SL??



Freestep said:


> >>>>Go with a working line<<<<
> 
> if you want a hunting dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Billie said:


> I think the OP's idea for his hunting companion would be to handle the birds nicely...... chessies not as reliable in the soft mouth department. I second though, a labrador for the hunting. I wont be training my labs in protection training just as I wont train my new shepherd pup, for hunting . Different breeds bred for different reasons.


Nevertheless, Chessies were bred with hunting in mind. Paricularly waterfowl. They do take a slightly different approach to training than labs/goldens. I know quite a few people who hunt over them and I don't know of any who have problems with them being too hard-mouthed. I guess it's just a personal preference. I really don't care for labs much. :blush: DH wants a wirehair for his next field companion.

I have owned a GSD and have hunted all my life. I still choose to go out with hunting breeds. I have been out hunting with other breeds as well, including several from the herding group. The hunting breeds have always just seemed to enjoy their job much more and do a better job at it. IMO.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i don't agree w/the consensus. german shepherds were made to be an all 'round, do it all, "perfect" dog. they herd, work, protect, and do the family thing all perfectly. when we start saying things like "they aren't bred for such and such" we take away what they were meant for. they were meant to be the perfect companion animal. not the perfect protection dog. 

bull dogs, rotties and dobies ARE protection dogs, always have been. as well as drovers dogs, hauling dogs, fighting dogs, and farm dogs, as well as family companions. so when they are in the protection sports they are exactly where they belong, gsd's are not the only, or even the best at protection duties in the canine world. they are just the ones we love the most. 

the OP is right to think that he can teach the right gsd to retrieve. these dogs have the brain and the will to teach anything to. as far as i'm concerned, you can't sneak anything by these guys. they WANT to learn, they don't even care what it is. if it makes their people happy, and they get to have fun in the process, they'll learn it, and they will excel. 

dw~


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think there is anybody saying they _can't_ do it. Just pointing out there are breeds who are more suited to the work and offering additional suggestions. Just as you are saying GSD's aren't the best at protection, we are pointing out that they aren't the best at field sports either.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

sddeadeye said:


> I don't think there is anybody saying they _can't_ do it. Just pointing out there are breeds who are more suited to the work and offering additional suggestions. .


Solid point. If I were getting a dog for hunting, I would choose a hunting dog. If OP decides to get a GSD for hunting, that's his prerogative, but he should be willing to be OK with the fact that his dog is likely to face problems with this task and might not ever be a good hunting dog. OP would _increase_ his chances of a good hunting companion if he gets a breed suited for that task. Isn't that what we tell potential GSD owners that ask if they are right for a GSD? Say you wanted a "low drive, old-fashioned, oversized" GSD, you could go looking for one and support a questionable breeder that breeds for something outside the breed standard OR you could get an English Mastiff that has these qualities by nature. 

Wish OP would give some feedback on this, but looks like he made a run for it


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok got a bit tired of reading the responses so skipped over the last few. The OP wants a GSD for his/her own reasons, assuming they love the breed, want a family companion etc. They said they would LIKE to train it in basic hunting but if it can't do it then no big deal it didn't matter they still wanted a GSD. Why in the world are we all trying to have this person not get a german shepherd just because they would like to train the dog in something but if the dog couldn't do it they didn't care. People get a german shepherd in hopes of training them for a service dog then they have to wash the dog out because it couldn't do it but still keep and love the dog as a companion and no one blinks twice but heaven forbid the guy wants to train it to retrieve a darn duck!

Fact is they are excellent trackers so could probably very easily track the game. They are great at retrieving, Jinx LIVES to fetch stuff, anything and everything. She has an amazing grip while doing bite work however, is pretty gentle when it comes to bringing me my cell phone, remote control, heck she even brought me a box of chicken tenders I dropped without crushing the flimsy box from burger king so it is quite possible. I see no reason he can't teach the dog to run out grab the duck and run back with it. yes there is the chance the dog may crush a few in learning but the fact is most solid GSD's should have no problem doing the basic stuff he is asking of it. 

Come on guys I'm all for educating someone and even trying to keep people away from the breed that don't have the best intentions or the best match for the breed but honestly I think this person seems like a good match and would actually do something with the dog and they aren't asking for an amazing hunting dog just a dog to bring back a duck and if it doesn't he still wants the dog and wants to love it. I think we are getting a bit ridiculous with talking people out of the breed.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> ok got a bit tired of reading the responses so skipped over the last few. The OP wants a GSD for his/her own reasons, assuming they love the breed, want a family companion etc. They said they would LIKE to train it in basic hunting but if it can't do it then no big deal it didn't matter they still wanted a GSD. Why in the world are we all trying to have this person not get a german shepherd just because they would like to train the dog in something but if the dog couldn't do it they didn't care. People get a german shepherd in hopes of training them for a service dog then they have to wash the dog out because it couldn't do it but still keep and love the dog as a companion and no one blinks twice but heaven forbid the guy wants to train it to retrieve a darn duck!
> 
> Fact is they are excellent trackers so could probably very easily track the game. They are great at retrieving, Jinx LIVES to fetch stuff, anything and everything. She has an amazing grip while doing bite work however, is pretty gentle when it comes to bringing me my cell phone, remote control, heck she even brought me a box of chicken tenders I dropped without crushing the flimsy box from burger king so it is quite possible. I see no reason he can't teach the dog to run out grab the duck and run back with it. yes there is the chance the dog may crush a few in learning but the fact is most solid GSD's should have no problem doing the basic stuff he is asking of it.
> 
> Come on guys I'm all for educating someone and even trying to keep people away from the breed that don't have the best intentions or the best match for the breed but honestly I think this person seems like a good match and would actually do something with the dog and they aren't asking for an amazing hunting dog just a dog to bring back a duck and if it doesn't he still wants the dog and wants to love it. I think we are getting a bit ridiculous with talking people out of the breed.


THIS THIS THIS :happyboogie:
and what a GREAT way to prove what a wonderful breed we love, and why we love them. 

dw~


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Agreed. The dog may be in a great home. Daily jogs and plenty of mental work and long days in the field with its owner. If someone wanted a competition agility dog, they should get a border collie. If they want a ringsport dog, a malinois. A hunting dog? Retriever or pointer or spaniel. A drafting dog? Berner. But if this was one person looking for one dog to be active in all of these or have the option to try anything out there, a German shepherd dog is the best bet.


----------

